# F-Style Bessey, 2 1/2 x 36 $9.99



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bessey F-Style 2-1/2'' x 36'' Clamp - Rockler Woodworking Tools, good price on a decent clamp, free ship over $25


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm,have too look ino that.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't seem to find these.


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

neiltsubota said:


> I can't seem to find these.


I'm guessing that it was this type of clamp...but of course that sale is long over by now.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Did you mean 19.99?


----------

